# Rally for Ireland.



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

With all the Irish on Motorhomefacts. 

Who would like a rally March or April 2006. 

What would you want from the rally?


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

*rally Ireland*

Hi folks, we are off to France for a trip but keen to see what develops with your suggestion. Try giving your suggestions first , like where abouts? and will there be any music or any other incentives to lure the ex pat pats like us back.

Keep up the good work Bar & Del


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

excellent idea Nora & Neil
i know we have quite a few Irish Members plus their may be some members willing to come across as well


----------



## 89002 (May 11, 2005)

We would love to go to a MHF rally in Ireland. We go there lots, and any excuse is enough for me. We went to a meet in July in Co.Antrim, and managed to cajole about 10 units to go, that had never been to NI before, and it was great.
Co.Mayo/Co.Donegal are personal favourites, but the southeast may be logistically preferable for many.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nora & Neil 

I don't know whether we could make it (kids at school still), but it would be a great place to get folk who had never been over. 

My mother is from the NW, and I spent many summers in Donegal as a kid. We took the previous van over in 2003, and had a ball. 

I met Mrs RR in Donegal and the rest is history. In our T2 VW, we covered most of the NW, and had a great time. 

When over last time we overnighted in pub car parks, fields when permission was always given by the owners, and town centres, when permission was given by the overall consensus of people we met in the local pub or restaurant. 

I'm not suggesting that any MHF meet should be as hit and miss as our experiences, but i would encourage anyone who has never been to Ireland before to visit, and enjoy a wonderful country. 

I don't think i ever met a "jobsworth" in Ireland, and I've been going over for 30 years or more. 

And 
When i go back to somewhere i've been before, they always say "How long are you home for" 

Dave


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

Nora + Neil,

We would definately be interested. I suppose the first thing is suggestions for the weekend and then the location, with the date being the final element.

I'm only new on here so I don't know most people and if they have young families etc, but we have a young son who is currently 3 so it's important that there would be a playground or something to occupy him for a while until we tire him out.......

I'm not sure if you are members of the IMCC but we try to go to a few of their rallies. We find them enjoyable.

Dec.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

We would like to come - maybe a bit later, but then?

We were going to come over this year but the sites & ferry proved expensive
Had\8 weeks in Holland for price of 4 in Ireland

We will look out for info


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nora and Neil

Would love to come but as other say perhaps a bit later in year to gain the enjoyment from the longer evenings. My favourite month is June as it is cheaper due to schools still being in and nice long evenings. Also need a little bit more Tesco voucher saving time for my ferry lol.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Nora + Neil,

Sounds like a great idea, but i would agree that later in the year would be good. Easter is around 16th April Next year so after that i would think. Better weather and longer days.


----------



## 93188 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Nora and Neil,
I would be interested. I'll keep an eye on here to see how things develop.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Only making the suggestion to see how many would be interested.

Would need a lot of help to plan it? 

Ok later in the year would be best.
What would you want to happen.
Music of course. Bar, club house.
What would you want during the day?

Anyone else interested to plan it as a group.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Posted this last August.

Any suggestion??

Also discussed on this post

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-13112.html&highlight=


----------

